# Frame Drops after using ThorttleStop for i7-8750h undervolting



## Hujeop (Apr 29, 2021)

First, I wanna say sorry to anyone who read this post .
Because I'm living in South Korea, I am not fluent in English. I couldn't find the solutions to my problem in the Korean forums, so I came all the way here. 

Few days ago I tried undervolting my system to lower temp of my cpu refering to the threads of this forum. 
My notebook model is HANSUNG TFG176. I think this model is sold only in Korea, so you probably don't know this model. 
I tried to find abroad's model name, but i coudn't. I wil write down my system.
CPU : I7 8750H
RAM : DDR 8GB x 2 
VGA : NVIDIA GTX 1060 6GB

That was a long introduction.
My problem is that after using ThrottleStop, i experienced frame drops when playing PUBG. 
There's no problem simply turning the mouse, but the moment you press any key on the keyboard, the frame drops tremendously and the input doesn't work well. (For example, if you press the keyboard's w key for about a second, the frame drops sharply, and my character keeps moving forward even when I'm off the keyboard. Even when you press the S key, the character keeps moving forward.) 
These symptoms last for a few seconds and then the frame rises again, and I don't know why.

video <- look at this

I've tried reinstalling ThrottleStop, reinstalling PUBG, etc., but it hasn't improved at all. 
I've installed some programs in my memory, but I'm not sure this affected PUBG play.
I just installed a few benchmark programs like cinebench, 3dmark and p95.

I don't have this symptom at all when I play other games. (Arma 3, RUST, LOL, GTA V etc.) Rather, after underbolting, the temperature went down, the fps improved slightly, and so on.
Rather, after underbolting, the temperature went down, the cream improved slightly, and so on.

I attach the current settings for ThrottleStop.


















Additionally, please let me know if there is a strange setting for my throttle stop. The stress test of the underbolt value was completed using Cinebench and TS Bench.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 29, 2021)

Hujeop said:


> I don't have this symptom at all when I play other games.


If your ThrottleStop settings work OK with other games then the problem you are having is because of PUBG. It is not a ThrottleStop problem so making any changes in ThrottleStop is probably not going to fix this problem.

Try setting the core and cache voltage both to -100 mV. All of your ThrottleStop settings look normal. 

Maybe your Nvidia GPU is throttling or maybe it is not being used in this game. Did you try using different Nvidia driver versions? Maybe it is a driver problem.


----------



## Hujeop (Apr 30, 2021)

I have done driver updates, voltage changes to -100mV, but the symptoms are still not resolved. I will attach the log files of GPU-Z and Throttle Stop when playing PUBG. If you have enough time, please judge by looking at it.

Sorry for troubling you. I've read the log file, but I'm attaching it here because I don't know what's wrong and what to do.

The first file is GPU-Z, and the second file is the log file of THROTTLE STOP.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 30, 2021)

Hujeop said:


> log file


The ThrottleStop log file looks great. There is no CPU throttling. Your CPU temperatures and power consumption all look good. 

The GPU-Z log file does not look so great. It shows that the Nvidia GPU is constantly throttling. Not sure why. The temperatures and GPU power consumption look OK. When running properly the Nvidia GPU is at 1500 to 1600 MHz and the GPU memory is at 2000 MHz. When things go bad, the GPU drops to the minimum, 139 MHz and the GPU memory drops to 200 MHz. The result is unplayable FPS.

Have you tried completely removing the Nvidia GPU driver and tried installing maybe a couple of different driver versions? If most games run OK and it is not a CPU problem and the Nvidia GPU works OK in other games then it seems like it might be a GPU driver problem in PUBG. Does the driver have a high performance option? The GPU should not be throttling down like it is doing.

I can only help you when there are CPU problems. Try to find another user that is playing this game with the same GPU and see what driver version he is using.


----------

